# New Orleans Moving Halloween In Favor Of Saints Game



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.nola.com/saints/index.ssf/2010/10/hould_trick-or-treating_be_mov.html

Ghoulfriday tipped me off on this on Twitter. I'm a former Nawlins native and long time Saints fan. But this is just downright silly. I'm almost embarrassed to admit I from there.

This just has me seriously fired up today.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

When Halloween is on a Sunday they move it. So it might have been move anyhow.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

That's BS dude. Total BS.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Halloween is the 31st, period.

I read some of the comments on this issue. Stuff like this comes up every time Halloween lands on Sunday. The "school night" thing gets mentioned (funny how it never seems to be a problem when Halloween is on a weeknight), and of course there's the whole Xtian thing about it being "blasphemous" to celebrate Halloween on a Sunday.
However, this one is all about the money - fans going to the stadium, watching the expensive commercials at half-time on TV. People, get out there with your kids. It's one night a year, and your kids won't be young and eager for the magic of Halloween forever. What's more important, your children or a football game that nobody will think about at all in a couple of weeks?
No offense meant to Saints or Steelers fans, just trying to keep things in perspective.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

In New Orleans, Halloween is the next biggest event after Mardi Gras. Halloween will be happening the whole weekend.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Otaku: ya, I don't know whats more offensive - the article or the comments. I read a couple comments from parents saying that kids don't care what night they go as long as they get to go trick-or-treating. Very stereotypically underestimating the intelligence of children. They KNOW when Halloween is. Oh some wont care. Others will.

Seriously folks... Considering running my metaphorical "Nawlins Native" card through the shredder and mailing it in an orange envelope to the mayor. Maybe do some unmentionable really gross stuff to it first.


----------

